

Company spamming me. Creative ideas to get them to stop? - vjvj

I&#x27;ve unsubscribed about 10 times from emails from Web Summit and even got human responses several times assuring me I will get no further emails from Collision Conference, Web Summit or any other events this company runs.<p>However, they continue to bombard me with emails.<p>It seems to be coming from an automated address that&#x27;s probably not checked by any people (p@news.websummit.net) so what can I do to get the message across that I don&#x27;t want to hear&#x2F;have anything to do with these guys anymore?
======
jonathanporta
It depends on how much time you want to spend on it. I have had similar issues
with other companies and I just setup filters to send them to SPAM.

I've unsub'd from xsplit.com emails four or five times now. It's very annoying
and somewhat discrediting when companies disregard your unsubscribe request.

------
benologist
Send a complaint to their email service provider, they'll either get rapidly
brought into compliance or banned for abuse.

